
HTML5 Quick Learning Guide - pierrefar
http://freehtml5templates.com/html5-quick-learning-guide/
======
bentruyman
I hope this is a "Work in Progress". The guide only really talks about the new
sectioning elements in HTML5 which is only 3% of what HTML5 actually entails.

~~~
dazz
That's probably why it's described as "This guide introduces you to just the
main elements of HTML5 that you’ll probably want to use right away. This guide
is for those who want to get the basics figured out first, and worry about the
finer details later on".

